# The actual most securized platforms for putting music



## Svyato (Mar 18, 2021)

Hello everybody 😃

I score music for a public institution and they would like the music to be uploaded on a streaming platform, securized against hijack and downloads.

Is that really possible? What platform could you advice me? What garrantees can I expect to be respected according to the reality of Internet ?

Thanks for reading !! 

And have a wonderful day


----------



## chrisr (Mar 18, 2021)

Any audio that can be played on a 'standard computer' can be recorded as a digital copy.

I guess that theoretically there may be ways to protect audio streams using closed, proprietary play back devices that live in their own eco-system - but that wouldn't correspond with the ethos of any streaming platform that I can think of. Even audio on itunes for example, is accessible from a standard computer and therefore could easily be ripped.

Depending upon your usage situation, the only sure way I can think of to stop someone being able to grab a full resolution version of something is simply to upload sub-optimal versions (low bit-rate, low sample rate versions) that just about do the intended job, but don't reflect the master audio. Or... audio watermark the stream - like 'pond5' or similar service. That only really works if you're wishing to set up a 'shop window' type of thing.

The other way approach it would be to intentionally limit the audience by not making the address of the stream "public" and by requiring a password to access. Songbox allows for private / password protected uploads I think - and Soundcloud allow private tracks, as far as I know - although not password protected - not sure without checking. 

Hard to know what's best without knowing more about your situation.

best,
Chris


----------



## Svyato (Mar 18, 2021)

Dear Chris, Thanks you so much for your reply. I score for a public institution (french national federation of firefighters) and in my tracks I use samples of firefighters material (objects, various stuff).
I score communication videos, interviews... And the chief of the communication team would like to make discover this music to the public, as to be the official music of the institution, in order to increase its communication.


chrisr said:


> Any audio that can be played on a 'standard computer' can be recorded as a digital copy.
> 
> I guess that theoretically there may be ways to protect audio streams using closed, proprietary play back devices that live in their own eco-system - but that wouldn't correspond with the ethos of any streaming platform that I can think of. Even audio on itunes for example, is accessible from a standard computer and therefore could easily be ripped.
> 
> ...


----------



## chrisr (Mar 18, 2021)

Then I think that the Chief will have to accept that if so inclined, someone _would_ be able to make a copy of that music. She or he will just have to accept that possibility. The appropriate question to ask is: what's the potential consequences? In this case I struggle to imagine potential negatives that would outweigh the positives.


----------



## Svyato (Mar 18, 2021)

thanks a lot for your reply


----------



## cet34f (Mar 19, 2021)

Aren't you overthinking about this? At some point, your DRM protected digital data will be decoded before going through a DAC, and anyone can record this data as they pleased.


----------



## Daryl (Mar 19, 2021)

If someone can listen to the music, they can record it. You're overthinking this.


----------



## GdT (Mar 21, 2021)

I use box.com. I think you can setup a folder that is private and can only be accessed by another box users box ID / email that you specify on the folder.


----------



## reborn579 (Mar 22, 2021)

Daryl said:


> If someone can listen to the music, they can record it. You're overthinking this.


i agree. it is technically impossible to completely prohibit someone from recording music (or video or images) for that matter.


----------



## daBOOSH (Mar 22, 2021)

If you're looking for a solution to send/post private streaming playlists, I recently started using ReelCrafter and it has worked out fantastic for me! Realtime stats also! https://www.reelcrafter.com?fp_ref=john39


----------

